# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 27)



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2017)

*The Design of your projects, is safe to say, the main idea guiding your work, So, What does the term mean to you, and why is it so important?




*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

Design????? I just make it up as I go along 

To me design means bringing together a pleasing form and solid craftsmanship into a functional piece.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 2, 2017)

For me it means it has to be something that is pleasing to the eye as well as to the touch. If someone has to touch my work or run their hands over it then that means I was successful in executing a design. Pieces of work like furniture must be strong, functional, comfortable if they are to be sat on, pleasing to the eye, and to the touch. Turnings are all about the shape, the wood used, the finish, again if someone has to pick it up and look at it and run their hands over it then it's a good piece. Sam Maloof said that "pieces need to be beautiful as well as functional" that kinda sticks with me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2017)

Design to me, in part, means purpose or function.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2017)

Design is by and large beyond me. I don't have the vision to design anything I think. Tony

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2017)

Design- just part of puzzle- Good design- great wood poor execution = Ikea - poor design great wood- good execution- ugly. Just one of the parts- get all parts together right and your eye and mind keep coming back to it. Look at furniture from 1900-1940. They had it together. all the parts. After the war- we changed to more stuff is better mentality. Design does not necessarily mean function to me though. I design and build with function in mind. But some build amazing hollow forms with holes in them. Very little function other than being very pleasing to eye but still needed great design to achieve this effect.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Jul 2, 2017)

Design for me is a "mind's eye" thing. If it's flatwork or furniturish project with multiple pieces/level/hinges or joints, then I try to render that to paper. That way I can look at it later and say---- Oh yeah!
For turning... a bit more abstract. Generally before I spin a blank, I'll generate a mind's eye view of what I _think _is in there. Of course that changes frequently once I get to see the grain patterns, voids, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 2, 2017)

Hmm Design ? 
To a beginner and one who goes by the seat of his britches...... Design must be further in story , right now it's just "a wonder if I do this " usually followed by an ut-oh , whoops & a look out !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 2, 2017)

Being a little brain dead I try to copy something that someone else has made that I like. I never worry about getting in trouble for copying their work because no one can even guess that it was a copy, after I get done with

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a degree from the 'Hold my beer and watch this' school of design...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I have a degree from the 'Hold my beer and watch this' school of design...



Is that how you approach a surgical procedure

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Is that how you approach a surgical procedure



Do you really want to know the answer to that question...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 2, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Do you really want to know the answer to that question...



I thought surgeons drank scotch or cognac before attempting a procedure....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I thought surgeons drank scotch or cognac before attempting a procedure....



You're thinking of neurosurgeons...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I thought surgeons drank scotch or cognac before attempting a procedure....



That's how mechanics approach a brake job

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## David Hill (Jul 2, 2017)

Brink said:


> That's how mechanics approach a brake job



With what some of 'em charge-- they can afford it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 2, 2017)

David Hill said:


> With what some of 'em charge-- they can afford it.



Where? 
I want in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 2, 2017)

What was the question?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2017)

David Van Asperen said:


> What was the question?



I think it was something about pin the tail on the monkey...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Jul 2, 2017)

CRAP! Is it really Sunday?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Not any more!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2017)

I dont understand what you are asking


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2017)

justallan said:


> CRAP! Is it really Sunday?





Tclem said:


> I dont understand what you are asking



You guys didnt learn your days of the week down yonder?


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> You guys didnt learn your days of the week down yonder?


Everyday is the same down here. Hot and humid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 3, 2017)

Tclem said:


> Everyday is the same down here. Hot and humid



And yet you stay there

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Every day is the same here during the winter too... Warm and balmy with no bugs! 

No having to get pulled out of one's driveway in the 4x4 pickup after 18 miles of icey road on the way home. We get icey roads down here, you just stay home, or get to town early, find a busy intersection with a parking lot next door, and break out the beer and video camera!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jul 3, 2017)

Brink said:


> And yet you stay there


I love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

